#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Tampa da ponteira de um rocket dish

## Samsinf

Olá a todos.

Estou montando um ptp com umas rocket dish usadas. Estava em outro ptp e quando me enviaram veio sem a tampa da ponteira, conforme foto.



Gostaria de uma ajuda com o que fazer.

Obrigado antecipadamente.

----------


## sphreak

Polipropileno. Molda ele com soprador de ar quente (cuidado ele liquefaz em 130ºC) e veda com silicone paras calha. Tem que inspecionar a cada 6 meses em região se muita insolação.

----------


## Samsinf

Existe um tipo específico?
Deve ser transparente ou branca a cor?

----------


## sphreak

Opaco. A preferencia é sempre o branco que não absorve muita radiação solar

----------


## Samsinf

Me deram a ideia de fazer de fibra de vidro com resina epoxy.

Funcionaria?

----------


## sphreak

Funciona. Agora não sei quanto ao sinal se não interfere.

Eu não gosto muito de trabalhar com fibra porque a resina faz uma sujeira, se não tiver paciência gruda em tudo, se catalisar pouco não endurece, se catalisar demais não dá tempo de trabalhar. Mas é sempre uma opção. As omni Aquário por exemplo são em fibra e tem uma ótima durabilidade.

----------

